# Orchid Mantis Sexing (better pictures hopefully)



## bonsaimaster1 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hope these are better pictures. Please help in determining which is male and which is female. Thank you!


----------



## Vlodek (Sep 16, 2015)

Both look female to me. I would wait at least 1 more molt.


----------



## PIaf94 (Sep 16, 2015)

Both 100% female. No doubt about it


----------



## bonsaimaster1 (Sep 19, 2015)

Are you sure Plaf94? Or should I wait to take more pictures?


----------



## Ranitomeya (Sep 20, 2015)

Those are definitely female. The males never have those notches in the subgenital plate since that becomes part of the structure of the ovipositor.


----------

